# Valentine ideas



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2007)

So, what is everyone making special for Valentine's Day? So far I have made Passionate Kisses scented *lip* shaped bath bombs w/ matching glycerin soaps & Wild Cherry scented *lip* shaped bath bombs w/ matching glycerin soaps. 

I am waiting on a fragrance order before I do too much more.

[img=http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/5981/ebay2007014ws8.th.jpg]


----------



## tori (Jan 1, 2007)

I just bought heart shaped soap molds and cinnamon fragrance. I'm going to give them out with those red hot cinnamon heart candies.


----------



## Cathy8 (Jan 2, 2007)

i'm making whitish pillar candles and putting little red and pink hearts in the bottom


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 7, 2007)

Yum, cinnamon. Who has a skin safe cinnamon fo? I have not had luck w/ cinnamons or even blends w/ cinnamon. I get complaints of irritation. I had a sugar cookie fo a few years back that had a hint of orange & cinnamon & had 3 people get red & irritated. It was marketed as skin safe too. I am sooooooooooo leary of cinnamon for this reason.  I have burned my husband twice w/ blends like witches brew. He is my guinne pig  .


----------



## Mandy (Jan 7, 2007)

My skin isn't sensitive at all so i haven't had a problem using it for personal use, but for that reason I don't even use it for products I sell or give as gifts.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 15, 2007)

What about cinnamon essential oil?? Is there one?? I bought a cinnamon scent from one company and haven't had anyone to try it on LOL. I'm making a Love Kit for valentines and a few other things.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 17, 2007)

What is in your *love kit*?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 17, 2007)

I make special love lotion balms to attract men(developing one for men), honey lip balm(honey is said to keep lovers to you with sweetness), love soap, washcloth to bathe together, and love candles. I may add some more things not sure. I'm a tarot reader and love happens to be my specialty. I even wrote a small book about finding love or at least trying to find it in a different way.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 19, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> What about cinnamon essential oil?? Is there one?? I bought a cinnamon scent from one company and haven't had anyone to try it on LOL. I'm making a Love Kit for valentines and a few other things.



There is cinnamon essential oil. I love it, but it can irritate the skin.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2007)

hey pepper, I read too :wink:.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 9, 2007)

What did everyone end up making? I made a couple dozen 2oz body ,ists in pretty little curvey white bottles, gathered in toulle & tied w/ a bow. Most of my walk in buisness is people looking for *favors* like teachers gifts. They want to pick up 2,4,6 VERY cheap yet cute token items. I used Falling in Love, Kiwi Strawberry & Chocolate Covered Cherries.


----------



## jellyfish (Feb 9, 2007)

I made gift baskets and filled them with massage oils, red and white heart shaped soaps, bath salts and included a bottle of wine. I'm sold them to a bunch of friends and coworkers.


----------

